# Swagger Round 2 River Track 1/29/11



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Get your cars ready. It is time for Round 2 of the Swagger Series. Round 1 had a great turnout at Vertigo and has already banked $270 towards the fianl payout purse.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Monkey is getting ready!


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

Can't wait to get back down to the River Track!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

im ready!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

What's the start time Darren?


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

we will be there as well. im ready.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

1 PM Start Time
Signup ends at 12:45. Any later and you miss first round qualifiers. (Don't call me and tell me to sign you up because you are on your way)
Details:
Swagger Series is a 6 race series that alternates between Vertigo Raceway and River Track

Definition of Swagger: "Swagger is to to move with confidence, sophistication and to be cool. Swagger is to conduct your self in a way that would automaticaly earn respect"

Video of Swagger

$$$PAYOUTS$$$

$5 from each entry is accumulated into a grand pot at the end of the series for each class. That's going to be some big $, depending on your class and the amount of entries. So, If you want the big $, be sure your friends come out to race!

Payouts will be as follows, per class: 1st - 50%, 2nd - 30%, 3rd - 20%. Payout will be awarded at River Track, round 6.

Entry fee: 
$25 - first class, $10 for each additional class

Classes: 
1/8 - Expert (nitro)
1/8 - Sportsman (nitro)
1/8 - E-Buggy
1/8 - Truggy (electric/nitro combined)
1/10 - Short Course

Qualifying: 
Best out of 3. 
5 minute qualifiers

Mains:
Expert (nitro) - 20 min
Sportsman (nitro) - 15 min
E-Buggy - 13 min
Truggy - 15 min
Short Course - 10 min

3-entry minimum to race, MIXING CLASSES WILL NOT BE ALLOWED

Dates: 
January 8 - Vertigo
January 29 River Track 
February 12 Vertigo 
March 12 River Track 
March 26 Vertigo 
April 9 River Track

Points:
Point calculations will be just like HARC.
A-MAIN
1st place = 50 
2nd place = 48 
3rd place = 46 
4th place = 44 
5th place = 42 
6th place = 40 
7th place = 38 
8th place = 36 
9th place = 34 
10th place = 32 

B-MAIN
1st place = BUMP
2nd place = BUMP
3rd place = 30 
4th place = 28 
5th place = 26 
6th place = 24 
7th place = 22 
8th place = 20 
9th place = 18 
10th place = 16

*TWO drops will be allowed during the series. Drops count towards missed races or lowest points in a race

*2 points for TQ in your class

*Bonus of 5 points given to those who attend all 6 races


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ahhh, Back to the RIVER TRACK....Beware!!!


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> im ready!


oh yea, I got an itchy trigger finger....


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

RMOSLEY said:


> oh yea, I got an itchy trigger finger....


I had that long time ago. Told her to friggen take a bath!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

RMOSLEY said:


> oh yea, I got an itchy trigger finger....


That's going to be tough to explain to the new wife. lol

Congrats man


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Need to pull that goofy Sirio out of the buggy, install the old reliable Max Power and I am ready. I haven't got to race at the river since November. Also suffering an itch. lol


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

jasonwipf said:


> I had that long time ago. Told her to friggen take a bath!


hahahah!!!!! rule of thumb/ and or finger in your case...... THOSE WHO GO TO BED WITH ITCHY BUTT-HOLE, WAKE UP WITH STINKY FINGER!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Well*

I've got a twitchy frigger tinger......I should go get that checked out.....


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Merdith said:


> I've got a twitchy frigger tinger......I should go get that checked out.....


hahaha,


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

doc said the itch wasnt the triggers fault


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> That's going to be tough to explain to the new wife. lol
> 
> Congrats man


hahaha, thanks man! hope to see you guys sat @ the river!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

We just got the latest version of RC Scoring Pro installed. No more Auto Score.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

At work this sucks wish I was going to be there to race yall have fun today


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks like your at least not working too hard. lol


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

sorry to hear that Jerry, but i feel your pain. dont have to much fun at work


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Had a great time today! Thanks to Ken, Darren, and all the River Track crew for making it happen.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Yeah*

What a great day...the track was just perfect....great friends, awesome time at the rivvvveeeeerrrrrr track......


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

We has a great day racing. Perfect weather. Everyone got signed up on time and we were able to start promptly at 1:00 and wrapped it up by 6:30. Thanks to everyone for keeping it moving. We had 43 entries and added another $215 to the purse. This is going to be some huge payouts!!!!!!! Had some really close races and had a few new faces.

See you all 2/12/11 at Vertigo for Round 3.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Great time! Mr Williams- I should have listened to you and left the wing on and dealt with It rubbing on the tire---the car was impossible to drive! Had no idea the wing would impact the car that much in EVERY part of the track! Oh well, Lesson learned... Congrats to Todd on his first win and first time to the river also, sorry to who was behind me that hit my wing- I thought I may have taken off early and checked up- what happened was not my intention -my bad, Ryan


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol. I have raced with the wing dragging behind and completely lost it. Much more control with something back thier. You did a really good job without a wing.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yep, Fun at the track! Had a good race going for a bit...Then..I dont wanna talk bout it!! Nevertheless, had a blast!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Great job darren. Way to stay on top of the marshals.
Ken, mad dog, monkey, grayson, Jason, all were running strong.
Looking forward to the Harc race in a few weeks.

Thanks to the guys that worked on the track it was in great shape.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

I didnt focus nearly as much on my racing as I should have, I was having too much fun in my new boat I drug down there with me. Ken and I skipped the 3rd round of quals to go on a little booze cruise down the river. Had a blast and cant wait for it to get nicer. Cant wait to see all the bikinis on the river. great job getting all the racing done in a timely manner Darren, thanks for all you do for us and the river!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Man, hate to have missed this one. I really would have beat Jake this time!! LOL

Here's the updated results. We're up to $485 in total prize monies. Gonna be a big payout. Remember, there are two drops in this series, so if you missed the first 2 races, it's not too late to jump in.


----------

